# How do I stop his barking???!!!



## i_luv_dogs_123 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi,
I have a Havanese who sometimes just barks at me wildly. I have tried to train him not to bark by ignoring him, but then he just nips me or grabs something he shouldn't grab. Please help.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

He needs exercise and attention to wear him out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And if he still nips and grabs after he's had plenty of exercise, you need to put him in his crate or ex-pen for a few minutes, so he learns that this is unacceptable behavior. Don't be rough, just pick him up matter of factly, put him down gently, but without saying a word, and walk away without even looking at him. It may take a number of repetitions, but he WILL eventually learn that all fun stops when he gets too loud or too rough.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

How old is he? I would try to learn what he wants. Does he have to potty? Does he want to play with you? Does he want a treat? Did he hear a noise from outside? Yes some behavior is unacceptable, but it is my own belief they usually want something. He is just trying to communicate with you. Just my opinion.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Regina said:


> How old is he? I would try to learn what he wants. Does he have to potty? Does he want to play with you? Does he want a treat? Did he hear a noise from outside? Yes some behavior is unacceptable, but it is my own belief they usually want something. He is just trying to communicate with you. Just my opinion.


The trouble is there is a big difference between want and need. Adolescent Havanese can get into serious "demand barking" if you let them. Yes, it's important that you meet their needs, but IMO, barking because they want atreat or want you to play is not acceptable. I make those decisions, not the puppy!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine hardly ever bark at me. When they do I lesson because they usually really want something.I do allow it even for telling me they want my attention to go play. But mine a spoiled.


----------

